# How much flourite do i need for my 55 gallon?



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Isn't there a calculator on here for that?


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

If you only want 1 inch, I'll say 2 bags will give u 1in for your 55 gallon


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

There's one on Seachem's site!

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourite.html


----------



## punctatus (Dec 19, 2011)

I used 3 bags for my 50


----------



## k2x5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Local One

I use it quite often, several options as well.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

According to this, a 48X12.5X3" volume is 62 pounds, or about 4 bags.

Here's the other calc I regularly use, which doesn't have Flourite but *does* have AquaSoil:
http://mizuworld.com/index.php/pages/calculator

They more or less agree on the substrates they have in common.


----------

